# A&L Ami Nylon



## bucky (Mar 4, 2006)

So I picked up this little guy on the weekend, as I dont't have an acoustic to play on. I was mainly looking for something cheap and portable, but what a nice surprise to get something that sounds great at the same time! I don't know how Godin manages to produce such awesome Canadian built guitars at such a low price, but I'm impressed. Anyone else played one of these before?


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

yah killer little guitars, the steel string ones are a hoot, too.


----------

